# Don Not Change PWM Base Frequency(x850).......???.....



## chickennuggets (Jul 31, 2005)

hey all. i was hoping for a clear, corect explanation of this option in the fan control of ati tool .24. should i check this box for my x850xtpe? i usually bump the fan up to 76% when gaming, should this option also be checked? thanks a lot.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2005)

i added a paragraph about it to the atitool documentation here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/fan_control

everybody can add/edit content of the wiki, so if you have something to contribute to the documentation, or just want to help out - feel free to do so


----------

